# Sweet parrots want a bath and let their owner know!



## Aunt Marg (Dec 9, 2020)

I love birds and this one doesn't disappoint.

So sweet!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 9, 2020)

My Jasmine loves taking baths in her new bathtub.  When it gets a bit warmer this week I'm going to fill her tub up for her.  She looks so sweet when she bathes!


----------



## Rockybird (Dec 13, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I love birds and this one doesn't disappoint.
> 
> So sweet!


If I tried that I would loose an arm LOL.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 13, 2020)

Rockybird said:


> If I tried that I would loose an arm LOL.


LOL!

You have some lively ones, do you?


----------



## Rockybird (Dec 13, 2020)

Rocky is a rescue bird it's taken him five years to tolerate me


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 13, 2020)

Rockybird said:


> Rocky is a rescue bird it's taken him five years to tolerate me


Wow!

Good on ya for being patient and persevering.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 15, 2020)

Rockybird,, what  kind of  bird is  Rocky?

My son's  cockatoo gets  very dirty, tries to help son  working on  cars.


----------

